# Which is better: Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii



## treblehead (Jan 13, 2008)

Which is better: Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii (I have had to put: "Which is better: Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii" three times now).


----------



## raulpica (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 360 and a Wii and I have to vote Wii. I've had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate this stupid polls... Geez!

Honestly, I have all three, and I think they're all great!

Wii - Great party console, great for pick-up-and-play games, and good for the family, as well as friends/family who aren't very good at games.

360 - Great for hardcore gaming, having something like Xbox live and a gamerscore has sparked new interest in gaming for me.

PS3 - This is my multimedia console. Not only is it my blu-ray player, but it's my 'MP3' player as well, and a UPnP Media Client, since I run a media server on one of my computers, and host myself an "on-demand" service for TV shows.

Enough of these stupid polls, you'll just eventually spark a flame war of eternal fanboyism.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a wii, which I love to bits. As a jaded old gamer of forty i like the way the control sysstem etc is adding a new dimension to the gameplay instead of just sitting there bashing buttons on a "traditional controller".

I also have a 360, and since i got it about a month ago I've hardly got my wii out at all (... I still find this funny even after all this time lol). This is just because I am addicted to Fifa08 on Xbox live.

In short - I love them both... for different reasons.


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 13, 2008)

360, for sure. To me the Wii is garbage and is advertised to children not to the avid gamer, I think it's nintendos worst console. The PS3 is an amazing system but the lack of quality games just puts it down, they really need some better titles. And of course the 360 is just all around a great system, perfect for multimedia, gaming and tonnes of quality games.


----------



## fatquack (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I vote Wii - Its just sooo fun (lol the PS3 isn't doing so well...)


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 13, 2008)

Another week, another samey poll asking the same question.

I'm a Nintendo fanboy and though I reckon theres lots of great games for it, the 360 is better.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 13, 2008)

Games - 360
Online multiplayer - 360
Support - 360
Price - 360
Upcoming titles - 360
That is all.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 13, 2008)

I really think that if Nintendo "fixed" their online situation to more closely match the 360, and provided 1 level demos for the VC content, they would garner a lot more interest for the console from a wider range of users.

My Wii gets used mainly by my kids, but I disagree that it's a "kiddie machine". The VC attracts older gamers, and if we just let a bit more time pass, there will, I believe, be more adult oriented games available for the system.

It's a weird machine, with weird controls, and will therefor take a bit more time to "find itself", just like the DS. Also, even though I'm glad it plays games from Nintendo's past, that backwards compatibility is a double edged sword, it tends to water down a system, and focus is harder to achieve. So, give it time, nay-sayers, it will come into it's own one day, and it'll be great.

All that being said (or out-gassed perhaps,) I voted 360 because, for right now anyway, I play it more.


----------



## sekhu (Jan 13, 2008)

at present xbox360>PS3>Wii

I wouldn't touch a 360 myself for fear of RROD, I will buy a PS3 this year at some point, and the wii is plain horrible. I got suckered into buying this crap console, being promised new and exciting ways to enjoy games. It hasn't happened, and I don't see the future very rosy once SSBB and MK Wii are released. There's nothing beyond those two titles to look forward to.

PS3 will gain momentum and it will probably take another 2-3 years before Sony catches up, but I'm looking forward to the upcoming titles, also available on 360 with some titles.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 13, 2008)

Hardware failure issues aside, I feel the X-Box 360 is currently the best console on the market.


----------



## ackers (Jan 13, 2008)

I gotta 360 and love it. I can play Burnout Paradise on it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a wii and love it. im a nintendo nut.
ps the correct grammer for the topic is which is the best but who cares.


----------



## HippoSheep (Jan 13, 2008)

I've played the 360 and own a Wii and ABOSULTY hate ps3 so thats out..but anyway I really love my Wii  but I love the 360 for the graphics but I have to go with the Wii....


----------



## philco1 (Jan 13, 2008)

All in all ... If you like to play easy games then buy a Wii

If you are into actually having a challenge then consider a 360 or a PS3 however note that the 360 has limited capabilities due to not having an HD drive in it whereas since the PS3 has a Blu Ray Drive in it, game dev's can store non compressed data onto the disks there by avoiding decompression of data during game play.  This results in the PS3 requiring little Ram to store data.  This fact along with Cell will make the PS3 surpass the 360 in about a year and a half.  Moreover, I would rather buy a system which has a fail rate of less than 3% (PS3) than a system which has a fail rate of over 25%.  These fail rates are mainly due to the stress that the system has to take since games on the 360 have to be compressed alot in order to fit on a dual layer DVD.  This decompression runs the 360's processor like a beast and leads to the system over heating.

A while ago Microsoft introduced a new (65 nm) chip set as well as an improved heat sync into their systems and this has improved the systems stability a lot.  I would look into it if you are going to buy a 360.  I dont remember which name it is but the code name is either Zepher or Falcon.

Moreover when you consider the value you get out of the PS3 and X360, a PS3 is worth the extra $ in my opinion.  Moreover, the HD DVD vs Blu Ray war is starting to favor Blu Ray.  As of now the only hard support HD DVD is getting is from Toshiba and Microsoft.

Btw.  I am not a PS3 fanboy, I own both the X360 and PS3


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a Sony fan-ape buy a Wii


----------



## Costello (Jan 13, 2008)

FYI we had pretty much the same poll back in October:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=63041

I voted 360. I owned a Wii for 6 months and only played it the first couple of weeks, got bored of it quickly. 
I still play my 360 a lot though, it's got so many great games. Also I'm going to be using it for movie playback since it supports high definition video playback, unlike my poor crappy computer


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 13, 2008)

PS3 for the upcoming games and promise of better games/online.

360 for the game library, and generally smooth online. I don't really have any games that I'm looking foward too on the 360 anymore though except Gears Two. And that will be more of the same.

Wii for picking up old ladies. Really. I haven't ever had any games to look foward to on the wii with the exception of brawl. But once thats out, what next? Wii Fit? Fuck that Nintendo. Fuck that. I've been considering selling my Wii everyday since I beat Prime 3.


----------



## Zesto (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> i have a wii and love it. im a nintendo nut.
> ps the correct *grammer* for the topic is which is the best but who cares.


Lol. I plan on getting a PS3 when I have the money, but so far I'm enjoying my 360. Wii is collecting dust for now, but it's still a good console.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Games - 360
> Online multiplayer - 360
> Support - 360
> Price - 360
> ...




I have to disagree on some. Online Multiplayer, even though the Xbox Live *Marketplace* has more things, the actual online is laggy as fuck. While on PSN it's fine. The PSN is still a little slow on content, but How can we complain it's free. The Price, the Wii wins on that one. Cheapest current-gen console on the market with a decent line up of games. Upcoming titles I'd say the PS3 has this in the bag. MGS4, Killzone 2, Resistance 2, Uncharted 2, Motorstorm 2, All These sequels are supposed to be great, Can't Wait!


----------



## suprneb (Jan 14, 2008)

actually there isnt really a contest between ps3 and wii or 360 and wii - the wii is TOTALLY different. you see more people with 360+wii or ps3+wii than 360+ps3 (since pretty much ANYONE can have fun while playing the wii)

so the question is really between the 360 and ps3 when youre trying to decide which one to buy, because eventually, we're all going to have a wii (imo, of course)

for games, i personally think the 360 is a better console for shooters (halo3, cod4, etc.) because of the controller design - the 360 controller design is just good - everything is aesthetically pleasing and has a really good feel to it, while the ps3 controller is smaller and not as good - it just feels a little bit out of place.  but of course, if youre an rpg fan, the ps3 is probably for you - ratchet and clank future: tools of destruction, final fantasy xiii, and final fantasy versus xiii, etc.

for online multiplayer, i think theyre about even (correct me if im wrong) the 360 may have better support, but honestly, i think it depends on the game - and since you have to pay for xbl, youd expect it to be better - but i havent had any problems finding some good games for resistance: fall of man or warhawk

as for support, i would have to go with the 360 here because i havent called ps3 tech support yet, but i dont think it would be too much worse - i think support is only an issue because of problems with the 360 (red rings, xbl servers, etc.)

price - obviously, the 360 is the winner here, especially since you get the same quality results even though the ps3 boasts better hardware - then again, this may be due to the fact that game developers who have released games on both consoles have not been able to tap the full resources of the ps3 - aside from ratchet and clank, there are no stand-outs graphics-wise for the ps3, but upcoming final fantasy games might change that

for upcoming titles, the ps3 wins, hands down for several reasons
1. theres just a lot of hype for ps3 games even if they come out next next next next next year (exaggerations here, but you get the point i hope). like with final fantasy - people have been waiting for this game FOREVER, so the ps3 has better upcoming titles mainly because theyre announced earlier and there arent that many huge game announcements for the 360 (resistance 2, killzone 2, final fantasy, etc. vs too human...and....)
2. this year (2007) has been an epic breakthrough year for the 360 with awesome games and its hard to imagine what developers will be working on next (again, this is totally imo)

so once again, there isnt really a cut-out WINNER. it all depends on what you want and what youre looking for. both the 360 and the ps3 have different strong points.

as for the wii, its just total win. you cant go wrong with the wii no matter what type of gamer you are, because games like super mario galaxy are great for casual and hardcore games


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(suprneb @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> price - obviously, the 360 is the winner here, especially since you get the same quality results even though the ps3 boasts better hardware - then again, this may be due to the fact that game developers who have released games on both consoles have not been able to tap the full resources of the ps3 - aside from ratchet and clank, there are no stand-outs graphics-wise for the ps3, but upcoming final fantasy games might change that.



I'll bet $50 you didn't play Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.

Be Honest


----------



## Trulen (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll insert a fanboyish "WII IZ BEST OF ALL."

Also I'll throw in a few fun facts.  

The only non-nintendo console I've owned was a PS1.  

Though I've played hours of PS2.  

And I plan to buy a 40GB PS3.  Mmmm~  I wonder if RadioShack is hiring~


----------



## suprneb (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(suprneb @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > price - obviously, the 360 is the winner here, especially since you get the same quality results even though the ps3 boasts better hardware - then again, this may be due to the fact that game developers who have released games on both consoles have not been able to tap the full resources of the ps3 - aside from ratchet and clank, there are no stand-outs graphics-wise for the ps3, but upcoming final fantasy games might change that.
> ...



oops - youre right, i havent, and i dont at all deny that its graphics are inferior to anything on the 360. what im trying to say is that few games are using the FULL potential of the ps3 - the only ones so far are ratchet and uncharted


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Games - 360
> ...


Oke it is obvious you are a sony fanboy, true Xbox live experienced some problems in the Holiday (I didnt have any problems myself) but how can you say Xbox live is laggy? It isnt laggy at all, if your Xbox live is lagging its is obvious it is because of a cheap internet connection. +Xbox 360 can be modded so 360 is win.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> ...



While your obviously a Microsoft fanboy. Xbox Live is laggy when there is a game with as little as 8 players, PSN never lagged on me and I have a shitty 768k connection, while my friend with a 15mbps connection has a 360 his Online is always laggy. BTW if your too cheap to buy games, you don't deserve the console.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 18, 2008)

How about "none".

The only thing I like this gen is the DS and PSP.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> How about "none".
> 
> The only thing I like this gen is the DS and PSP.




Stay in the old gen grandpa. Go play your NES while I play Ratchet & Clank and fascinate my friends.


I don't know where that  came from >.>


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > How about "none".
> ...


the irony is I hardly play any "old" games on my handhelds, besides PS1 games (if they even count). lol >_>


----------



## superkrm (Jan 18, 2008)

wii and 3shitty cause im on a fixed budget

free games woot


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Games - 360
> ...


MGS4: Great series, probably gonna be a great game, to bad it isn't coming to the 360, but i think the PS3 owners deserve such a game.
Resistance 2: Sure is gonna be a solid shooter, but nothing special, and not a release dat anounced yet.
Motorstorm 2: Again, no release dat anounced yet.
Uncharted 2: I can't find any info on this game, so again no release date.
Killzone 2: The first Killzone wasn't very good, so i hope for the PS3 owners this one will become better, and this game is coming out in 2008.
So from the games you stated, only 2 are announced to be released in 2008, whilst the Xbox 360 has 3 very good games to be coming out in 2008:
Fable 2
Ninja Gaiden 2
Too Human

And i didnt include games that have no release date yet. (like GoW 2)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> ...



Imsoniac, the developers who made Resistance, said it's coming out this year so, yeah. Motorstorm, they also said it's this year. Killzone 2 looks amazing.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> ...


Oh my mistake then, I looked on Gamespot and Gamerankings and they said the release date had yet to be anounced.


----------



## chibibaka (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> ...


Y'all forgot about LittleBigPlanet for the ps3 now.  That game looks awsome, its comming out this year.


----------



## fischju (Jan 21, 2008)

Not one of these threads again.....hmm....

If yours works, the 360 is the best. It has a massive number of GREAT games, which can't be said for either of the others. And it's all about the games.


1. The Orange Box
2. BioShock
3. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
4. The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
5. Gears of War
6. Halo 3 
7. Rock Band
8. Guitar Hero II 
9. Mass Effect 
10. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 
11. Call of Duty 2 	
12. Virtua Fighter 5 Online 	
13. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night 	
14. Forza Motorsport 2 	
15. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 	
16. Project Gotham Racing 3 	
17. Burnout Revenge 	
18. Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved 	
19. Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords 	
20. The Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles 	
21. Skate 	
22. Project Gotham Racing 4 	
23. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock 
24. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 
25. Dead or Alive 4 	
26. Bomberman Live 
27. Fight Night Round 3 	
28. Dead Rising
29. NHL 08 	
30. Viva Pinata 	
31. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent 	
32. NBA 2K7
33. Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo HD Remix 
34. NBA 2K8 
35. F.E.A.R. 
36. Crackdown 
37. Need for Speed Most Wanted 
38. DiRT 
39. Pac-Man Championship Edition
40. Assassin's Creed
41. Madden NFL 08 
42. Call of Duty 3
43. The Darkness

A lot of those are on the PS3, but a lot aren't.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Not one of these threads again.....hmm....
> 
> If yours works, the 360 is the best. It has a massive number of GREAT games, which can't be said for either of the others. And it's all about the games.
> 
> ...




And a lot of games are PS3 Exclusives so.. You can't just list 360 exclusives. It's being one-sided.


----------



## enigmaindex (Jan 22, 2008)

I own a PS3 and a Wii, and have played the Xbox.

I vote PS3

EDIT: How the hell can the Wii be coming first? The people who voted Wii obviously havent touched an Xbox360 or a PS3.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I own a PS3 and a Wii, and have played the Xbox.
> 
> I vote PS3
> 
> EDIT: How the hell can the Wii be coming first? The people who voted Wii obviously havent touched an Xbox360 or a PS3.


Because GBAtemp is mainly Nintendo.


----------



## fischju (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Not one of these threads again.....hmm....
> ...




Maybe I should become a fanboy like you, then my arguments don't have to be fair.

And to be honest, it would be one sided even if I did post the best PS3 games.


----------



## fischju (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Not one of these threads again.....hmm....
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 21 2008 said:
> ...



Elaborate?


----------



## fischju (Jan 22, 2008)

That was a great burn, I'm sorry you didn't get it. Even if I listed the PS3 exclusives, it wouldn't stand half a chance of having better games on the whole. Thus, this comparison is one-sided.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't vote, its too hard for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got a 360 recently, and I'm loving it. Xbox Live issues are fixed, online games don't lag much anymore, and we get a free 10$ XBLA game. I'm a cheap ass so freebies are always nice. Huge selection of demos which I play a lot since I have no money right now. And I really like the controller.

Now... the Wii. I got it January 2007, and it has some of the most fun games I've played. However, not much A+ titles in horizon. Solid build, great controller, refreshing.

And this isn't meant to sound negative: I was actually considering getting a PS3, but the framerate issues on the kiosk demos turned me off. Srsly, almost every demo lagged. ESPECIALLY the Ghost Recon one, which was unplayable, ran at like 15-20fps. Plus reviewers reporting about how some games aren't ran at full speed, etc.

edit: voted Wii because of my favorite franchises that are on it


----------



## amptor (Jan 23, 2008)

xbox360 most obvious choice for various reasons not to be discussed openly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wii I'd say is almost a close second but PS3 should be second choice realistically.


----------



## OSW (Jan 23, 2008)

360 in the lead by 1 vote !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I can't vote, its too hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I personally haven't noticed lag on Ghost Recon.... Where did you play this demo?


----------



## cubin' (Jan 23, 2008)

Prefer the xbox360 by far. PS3 costs too much and has basically the same games (same graphics too), and I also prefer the games on 360 that are exclusive or multi-platform. 

Wii is a cool idea and there's a couple good games out for it and another couple that are coming out this year. A good idea but it just didn't work, basically the only good games are from Nintendo and even they've been pretty crap lately with releasing good solid games (like not WiiFit) If the Wii didn't have mario, mario kart, smash bros etc. I would consider it the worst console ever.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think it's the controller that defines a system but rather the games. For me Xbox 360 has better games.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't vote, its too hard for me
> ...


Best buy and Gamespot


----------



## fischju (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> I don't think it's the controller that defines a system but rather the games. For me Xbox 360 has better games.



It has a better controller too.


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Jan 23, 2008)

You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## OSW (Jan 23, 2008)

No i agree with offtopic84, that in most aspects the xbox controller is better than the PS3's.

with the PS3 they obviously made very little ergonomic improvements to the controller after previous generations, and i never particularly liked any of the playstation controllers.


----------



## Mars (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> No i agree with offtopic84, that in most aspects the xbox controller is better than the PS3's.
> 
> with the PS3 they obviously made very little ergonomic improvements to the controller after previous generations, and i never particularly liked any of the playstation controllers.



Agreed. The Xbox 360 controller has a much more ergonomic design. I really hate how the analog sticks are below the D-pad. The D-pad on a the PS3 is rarely used, yet it was placed above the analog. In addition, I find the D-pad more uncomfortable.

My vote goes to the Wii, all my favorite franchises are on it. The 360 and PS3 have a great library, but not many games appeal to me.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's the controller that defines a system but rather the games. For me Xbox 360 has better games.
> ...



Fixed. Don't spread crap. That's purely an opinion.


----------



## chibibaka (Jan 23, 2008)

PS3 Because HD content at a lower price is a must for me.  It's cheaper for the whole shebang too lol, 360 pro + wifi + HD DVD Player=630 bucks.  Too much for me.

Also, there are no better games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its all opinion based.

Controller wise, im fine with the ps3 controller being the same as the older gens of it, never bothered me.


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 24, 2008)

imo, i hate ps3, i like psp, but i hate ps3.

for online and large library: xbox 360 (the controllers are great for me cuz i got big hands)

for IR control (etc etc) go with wii. it has a smaller library, but those few great games that are out, will keep you busy until the wii library expands.


but i gotta go wih wii


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...


NO U


----------



## Sailor (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...



That's pretty weird..maybe because it was closed in the kiosk, and it was getting kinda hot in there.

Anyway, I'm gonna choose Xbox360, for now..because well, Online Gaming is superior, and the games are top notch. Controller is great, has great titles, Live is perfect [?]..and yea, that's what I can think of now. The Ps3 would be 2nd for me, because by the end of this year it's gonna have some great games added onto it's already good list. Warhawk, LBP, MGS4, R&C, Uncharted, 3rd party games..etc.

Oddly enough, I only own a Wii. The console that's in 3rd place for me >_>"
Brawl better be worth it >.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...


If you want facts:
360 has better games. (based on the opinions of tens of review sites, so i consider this a fact)
And in my opinion, i dont see any real interesting upcoming games for the PS3, the only interesting game i see is MGS 4, whilst the 360 has:
Ninja Gaiden II
Lost Odyssey
Fable II
Too Human
Coming out as Xbox 360 exclusives.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 22 2008 said:
> ...




Reviews are opinions, How the fuck can you claim it as fact? And if you only see MGS4 as a good PS3 Exclusive, you need glasses. How the fuck can you miss FF13, FFVersus13, Resistance 2, Motorstorm 2, GT5. There are more but apparently your just a blind 360 fanboy so if I list them you'll just not see them.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Reviews are opinions, How the fuck can you claim it as fact? And if you only see MGS4 as a good PS3 Exclusive, you need glasses. How the fuck can you miss FF13, FFVersus13, Resistance 2, Motorstorm 2, GT5. There are more but apparently your just a blind 360 fanboy so if I list them you'll just not see them.



Ze, tsk. You were making such great progress, yet every time I look you've taken a step back. Flaming and swearing up a storm and such. Here's the thing bud, you really need to stop posting in these topics, because it always leads to you getting lectured, yelled at, or warned. My advice? If you see an Xbox 360/PlayStation 3 comparison topic, just don't go in it.


----------



## 754boy (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(chibibaka @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> PS3 Because HD content at a lower price is a must for me.Â It's cheaper for the whole shebang too lol, 360 pro + wifi + HD DVD Player=630 bucks.Â Too much for me.



You could do like me and download HD movies for free and stream them to the 360 or burn to disc. Wifi is not an issue for me because a wireless connection will never be as reliable as a wired one. And the games?!?!? LMAO, I'm not even gonna comment on that one, stop lying to yourself.


----------



## yus786 (Jan 24, 2008)

360 for me, before i bought my 360 i would have chosen wii purely because i like the franchises but since i got my 360 a few months ago i havent even touched my wii

also got 4 pads for the 360 so whenever friends come over we play the 360

but when i goto a house party or something alot of the elders play on my wii as its just pick up and play fun

it is a good console though but the 360 is better for me

yus786


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(philco1 @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> All in all ... If you like to play easy games then buy a Wii
> 
> If you are into actually having a challenge then consider a 360 or a PS3 however note that the 360 has limited capabilities due to not having an HD drive in it whereas since the PS3 has a Blu Ray Drive in it, game dev's can store non compressed data onto the disks there by avoiding decompression of data during game play.  This results in the PS3 requiring little Ram to store data.  This fact along with Cell will make the PS3 surpass the 360 in about a year and a half.  Moreover, I would rather buy a system which has a fail rate of less than 3% (PS3) than a system which has a fail rate of over 25%.  These fail rates are mainly due to the stress that the system has to take since games on the 360 have to be compressed alot in order to fit on a dual layer DVD.  This decompression runs the 360's processor like a beast and leads to the system over heating.
> 
> ...



You're not a "fanboy," but what you wrote is a big pile of fanboy bull****.  BTW fanboys always say they're not fanboys.

And I love how sony fanboys conveniently forget Sony's DRE problems.  (And the many shortcomings of the PS3)

BTW, the PS3 makes a terrible Blu-Ray player when compared to almost every standalone player.


----------



## tjas (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a question that is personal.. you can't base your desicion on what someone else prefers... It what someone personally likes.. So actually this topic is useless.. it will only leed to flamewars.


----------



## chibibaka (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(chibibaka @ Jan 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 Because HD content at a lower price is a must for me.Â It's cheaper for the whole shebang too lol, 360 pro + wifi + HD DVD Player=630 bucks.Â Too much for me.
> ...


This is why I detest this generation, mostly no body ever listens because they're too damn stupid(and are prob douches that don't care).

I prefer owning the dvd thank you very much.

I never asked if wifi was an issue for you.

No comment on your stupidity.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Reviews are opinions, How the fuck can you claim it as fact? And if you only see MGS4 as a good PS3 Exclusive, you need glasses. How the fuck can you miss FF13, FFVersus13, Resistance 2, Motorstorm 2, GT5. There are more but apparently your just a blind 360 fanboy so if I list them you'll just not see them.
> ...



X_X Ugh. [email protected] How is the PS3 a bad blu-ray player? Cheapest one that supports BD 1.1 and future ( as in 2.0 ) updates. If anything it's the best. If you can backup how it's the worst one, alright, do it now. If you can't, DON"T SAY CRAP. Really. That's all I ask


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Reviews are opinions, How the fuck can you claim it as fact?


Somewhat true, but opinions can be good, and can be bad. For example, if I took a crap on someones face, maybe 1 in 90000000 people might think thats a good thing. However, the rest of the world would disagree. You can go and praise the PS3 as much as you want, but I'm sure no one wants to know about how you like for people to crap on your face.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Reviews are opinions, How the fuck can you claim it as fact?
> ...




What did this have to do with the topic?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> ...


What did this have to do with the topic?


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> X_X Ugh. [email protected] How is the PS3 a bad blu-ray player? Cheapest one that supports BD 1.1 and future ( as in 2.0 ) updates. If anything it's the best. If you can backup how it's the worst one, alright, do it now. If you can't, DON"T SAY CRAP. Really. That's all I ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strike three.

There's more.  Read it.

Source

Please don't bother me again Mr Sony Viral.






_"Never forget"_


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > X_X Ugh. [email protected] How is the PS3 a bad blu-ray player? Cheapest one that supports BD 1.1 and future ( as in 2.0 ) updates. If anything it's the best. If you can backup how it's the worst one, alright, do it now. If you can't, DON"T SAY CRAP. Really. That's all I ask
> ...




Bold: Handling you is no walk in the park either.
Italics: Wrong. Only the PS3 and this other Panasonic BD Player Supports Profile 1.1, and the Panasonic is $500

BTW ******* that article is old. Since PS3 Launch and if you didn't know the PS3 has software updates, they fixed those issues.
I didn't finish so. First, True PS3 doesn't come with a BD Remote, true but it can use the Sixaxis and if you want, OPTIONALLY you can buy the BD Remote for a measly $20. Second, The PS3 is not loud. It's Silent. Very silent. The PS3 doesn't take long to boot a BD Movie, like 15 seconds and I know this for a fact because I ACTUALLY HAVE EXPERIENCE. Now if you'll excuse me I'll do something worth my time instead of taking care of ignorant fanboys like you. All you do is say negative comments about the PS3 because you have nothing to do while your 360 is in repair.


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 25, 2008)

It's true that the PS3 doesn't come with a remote and it doesn't have a display but it is still a good Blu-Ray player, especially considering it is mainly a games console.

But the PS3 does have good on-screen display so you don't really need an LCD display. I especially don't need it since I'm blind after about 2 metres away.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 25, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Duke_Jay said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...


Well you may have misread but I was talking about exclusives that come out this year and Second, I said it was my opinion, the PS3 doesn't have many interesting exclusives, maybe it is because i didn't play the prequels to these games, I dont know. I never ever said the PS3 had bad exclusives, only that the PS3 had exclusives that don't interest me.
And you may have forgotten but this is what you said:


> I already played it's exclusives. Doesn't interest me one bit. Anyway I want one for emulators, some games, idk. It's just interesting. Any place still sells Xbox Games?


So you blame me for saying the PS3 doesn't have interesting exclusives?
You are doing the exact same thing here, did I flame at your post shouting: "OMFG fucking PS3 fanboy you obviously never played Mass Effect or GoW!"
No I didn't, you cannot blame me for something you do/did yourself.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 25, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Crygor64 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...



First, the Sony Model and the Panasonic BOTH support that feature.   So obviously you don't know your hardware.

Second, The Panasonic can be found for as little as $299.  So obviously you don't know the market. (Or you're just lying)

Third, the PS3 is not silent.  Although not as loud as the Xbox 360, it is still much louder than any standalone Blu-Ray player.

Fourth, there are no good PS3 remotes that cost $20.  And browsing with the SixAxis sucks.  So stop providing lame excuses.

Fifth, the average boot time for a PS3 movie is 24 second.  You can check the article listed above or you can take my word for it as I have owned a PS3 since early last year.  

Sixth, I notice that you were a coward and did not adress the issue of the PS3's MASSIVE power consumption.  380watts is nothing to laugh at.  That's the same powerdrain as a small Refridgerator. (The Xbox 360 only uses 160 watts)

Finally that comment you made about my "Xbox 360 being in for repairs" proves just how childish, ignorant and completely stupid you are.  You are a hostile, hatefilled fanboy.  Every  time I see you on this forum you are doing only one thing.  Defending the PS3 like its your job.  And in accomplishing your task you curse like crazy and insult everyone who disagrees with you.

You are a worthless piece of fanboy trash.  And I dont care if I get in trouble for saying it.  When someone presents an argument you can counter you simply lie, insult your oponent and start cursing.

This forum would be much better off without you.

But not to worry, everyone who actually knows their stuff also knows that I am 100% correct in everything I have written in this thread.  So as usual, you wind up looking like a fool.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> You are a worthless piece of fanboy trash.Â And I dont care if I get in trouble for saying it.Â When someone presents an argument you can counter you simply lie, insult your oponent and start cursing.
> 
> This forum would be much better off without you.
> 
> But not to worry, everyone who actually knows their stuff also knows that I am 100% correct in everything I have written in this thread.Â So as usual, you wind up looking like a fool.


Finally, much better word choice than I ever would use.

Thank you Crygor, you are temper of the now. I am adding you to my buddy list.


----------



## Hitto (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, mods, you can close this topic, it's turned into shit.
Crygor, please... Get some medical help. I swear, I'm afraid you'll get a heart attack next time someone mentions sony around you.

(disclaimer before you flame me, I'm *THE* nintendo fanboi.)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Okay, mods, you can close this topic, it's turned into shit.
> Crygor, please... Get some medical help. I swear, I'm afraid you'll get a heart attack next time someone mentions sony around you.
> 
> (disclaimer before you flame me, I'm *THE* nintendo fanboi.)




And I thought I was the only one seeing him over react.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, mods, you can close this topic, it's turned into shit.
> ...


Not like you don't over react over every single anti-sony post

"OMFG STOP SPREADING SHIT ITS NOT FUCKING FACT ITS AN OPINION"


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hitto @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...




Linki, Really. You just love to butt in. Get your own life, don't interrupt other's. And Crygor and you are really both hypocrites. Like You don't defend your Precious 360.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, mods, you can close this topic, it's turned into shit.
> ...



There you go with taht bull**** again.  You are so hatefilled.  You act as if the Xbox 360 killed your dog.  Whenever its mentioned you fly off the handle.

(Or you act like a guy getting paid to defend a failing console, in this case the PS3.)







"Lest we forget"

Anyway, on a slightly different subject, thanks for your support Linkiboy.  You're on my buddy list now.  I must say that its been fun watching you defeat ZeWarrior over and over and over again.  He'll never learn.  I guess he likes being the forum punching bag.

One last thing, I will agree with Mickey Mouse on one thing.  This topic has turned sour.  It may be time to close the doors.

At least it has run its course for me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...


You just love to avoid points I make.

I only defend my 360 against you. Because you're a lulzcow.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...



Agreed. Cygor is just pointing out FACTS about the PS3. He's not saying it's total shit or anything, he's just explaining his OWN OPINION! I only own a Wii, I don't say the PS3 is utter shit nor the 360.

Grow up, ZeWarrior >.>


----------



## fischju (Jan 26, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns should be banned from the Sony/General Console section. Anybody agree?


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 26, 2008)

salamence502 said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...


Agreed.

actually i like zewarriorreturns sooooo much i did an impresion of him!!!



			
				me from the Guess Who thread said:
			
		

> I am gay for Sony and Apple because they are awesome! Also, the fact that no reviewers like PS3 games yet they all like Xbox 360 games doesn't matter because it's all a bunch of opinions and doesn't mean that the PS3 is worse! And don't you dare write an opinion in a post without noting that it an opinion or I will get mad at you.



3 different people guessed that i was doing you in 4 minutes!!!! Isn't it a token of my luv to do such an awesome impression?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!1!/1


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

You guys are very mature.


----------



## fischju (Jan 26, 2008)

It's time to vote you off the island.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> It's time to vote you off the island.



I just love your sig. Very Mature.


----------



## Infinitus (Jan 26, 2008)

Nintendo DS beats all y'all.

Kay, thanks.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> Nintendo DS beats all y'all.
> 
> Kay, thanks.




Wish I still had mine


----------



## fischju (Jan 26, 2008)

I bet you didn't laugh out loud when you were typing that sig and forgot your FC code.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> I bet you didn't laugh out loud when you were typing that sig and forgot your FC code.




Now your just going off topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again we've been offtopic for a few pages now. Guess I know why you chose that username


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Infinitus @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo DS beats all y'all.
> ...


maybe you should sell your PS3 for one.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Infinitus @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...



No thanks. I wouldn't sell a gift.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...


A gift? someone must hate you (aww im just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> ...




Since were off topic, Linki how's your 360 suiting you?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 26, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...


Wonderful. Play it daily, especially with friends. We make 4 player Halo teams to play on ranked.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 26, 2008)

Can we keep this thread on-topic please and offtopic84 change your sig mate, personal attacks are not tolerated, no matter where you type them.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 26, 2008)

The person who said xbox360s have like 40% failure rate is stupid. It was more like 20% for the first gen and it's now -10% for the current gen. Still way too high though. 

PS3 is actually pretty cool. It has a really nice OS and you can have a bit of fun just playing around with it. I've watched some blu-rays on my mates PS3 and it works fine. The online setup works really well also.

PS3 is definitely not a failure. It might not be doing as good as sony hoped but console sales have been increasing all around the world...and it's a well built machine, reliable etc. Even if sony loses money because of the PS3, it still doesn't mean it's a failure. Establishing a good customer base will make them profit in the future, all those PS2 owners might switch to the PS3 when it comes down in price as well. They also make lots of $$$ off games sold and I won't even bother to go into how much they make off of their other products. 

It's just the lack of games ATM IMO. I'm sure the PS3 will get more games that I'll be interested in over the next year or two...and the price will drop.

Some of you guys are really strong about which is your favorite console and which isn't, huh? Crygor64 and ZeWarrior are basically identical but they like opposite companies as far as I can tell. Just as bad as each other.

Can't we all just get along? It is just about video games in the end anyhow. 

Can you guys even see the good points of your rival console/s? Here's an exercise for you - Write down 5 good points about the console you seem to hate so much. (Crygor - PS3. ZeWarrior - 360)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> The person who said xbox360s have like 40% failure rate is stupid. It was more like 20% for the first gen and it's now -10% for the current gen. Still way too high though.
> 
> PS3 is actually pretty cool. It has a really nice OS and you can have a bit of fun just playing around with it. I've watched some blu-rays on my mates PS3 and it works fine. The online setup works really well also.
> 
> ...




I don't hate the 360. I just don't like it as much as the PS3.


----------



## Infinitus (Jan 26, 2008)

The DS has two screens.

-^w^-


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Jan 25 2008 said:


> The DS has two screens.
> 
> -^w^-




So..?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Infinitus @ Jan 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The DS has two screens.
> ...


So therefore, "DS" can stand for "Dual Screen."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think.

EDIT: The Wii and 360 are tied 53-53.


----------



## phoood (Jan 27, 2008)

Just voted for the 360.  I've ignored this thread of a failure for some time.  It's full of flames I don't want to touch.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 22, 2008)

Xbox 360: Best Next Gen Console IMO.
PS3: Best for Blu Ray player. Its $400 or somthing for 40 GB and the normal Blu Ray plater is $1000. 
Wii: If your fat, OR if you have nothing to do OR your inactive(me).


----------



## martin88 (Feb 22, 2008)

PS3 isn't doing so well...lol.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> PS3 isn't doing so well...lol.




I have a theory on why. Maybe, Just maybe, Because their are less members here who support the PS3? Most people here only have Wii60.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 isn't doing so well...lol.
> ...


Yeah topics like this mean shit, the most votes doenst necesarily means it is also the best console..


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think you would be saying that if the PS3 was in the lead.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I don't think you would be saying that if the PS3 was in the lead.



I don't care about what you think.


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you would be saying that if the PS3 was in the lead.
> ...



And yet, instead of leaving it be, you reply?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



Didn't see a reason not to reply.


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



A reason like not caring what I think?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 22, 2008)

Its same as the old gen: PS2 vs. Xbox.
Most people go for PS2, for whatever reason, Xbox had better graphics etc.

Just wait a couple of years(2-3), when the Ps3 price goes down, everyone will be running for Ps3 instead of Xbox 360. It will sound funny for X360 fans(as me) but its a fact.
PSX was great, so people ran after Ps2, maybe there is also a different future, where this time X360 wins because of Xbox(1), thanks to the fans for sticking to facts of xbox, with the least games from the last generation. Gamecube had more games than Xbox, and Ps2(OMFG) had tons of more releases than xbox.

So I hope there is a different future this time.
Anywayz voted for X360.

Wii ==> Fun but OUT. Not worthy for only few nintendo games...(mario, smbb, wario, pokemon)
PS3 ==> way to high priced...
X360 ==> rox


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 22, 2008)

You know what they say about ps3.


im happy i have a ps3 instead of smoking crack.










yeah ive heard it somewhere


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll pick 360. Better games, more support, and such. The only bad part is the RROD, and having pay to play Live.

PS3, doesn't interest me at all. I don't need a blue-ray. I only have about 4 games that I want to play, there's barely any games you can play online with, and I really don't like how the fanboys act toward other consoles.

Here's the games I want to play that's PS3 exclusive:
1. Drake's Fortune
2. MSG4
3. BlazeBlue/Project BB
4. Warhawk

FF13? I don't like the FF series, and don't like Square Enix that much. I find the new FF games bad, and really don't interest me. 
Motorstorm is just too short and nothing to do after awhile. I can get a Forza Motersport instead.
Resistance? Why would I get a PS3 for a FPS, when the 360 has better ones? 
Heavenly sword? My friend beat it in 4 hours. He even returned it.
Rachet and clank? Don't really like the series.
Lair was a disaster.

The 360 has, DOA 4,DOA 5, Ninja Gaiden 2, Alan wake, Gears 2, Halo wars, Banjo three and a few other games that I want.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not posting in this topic ! 


* edit oh noes !


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 23, 2008)

how many good games does xbox 360 have that are not FPS?

I have the wii and now I´m thinking about buying one of the other consoles, but I´m not really a FP game fan..


----------



## TheStump (Feb 23, 2008)

I voted 360.
I only own a wii, but have played 360 and would consider buying one if a had the money.
Im not sold on the PS3, IMO its not worth the money yet.

^
see what i did there?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> how many good games does xbox 360 have that are not FPS?
> 
> I have the wii and now I´m thinking about buying one of the other consoles, but I´m not really a FP game fan..



Exclusives that are already out, and coming out in the future, that are not FPS.

Forza Motorsport, Ninja Gaiden 2, Dead rising, DOA4, DOA5, Viva pinata, Blue Dragon, Lost odyssy, Project gothem racing3 and 4, Ace combat 6, Beautiful Catamari, Fable 2, etc.

Non-exclsives but are worth looking into, and are coming out:
Burnout paradise, Rock band, COD4, Virtual fighter 5 online, DMC4, Guitar Hero, Assassins Creed, Eternal sonata.

If you go with Xbox360, you can play good games right now. If you go with PS3, you'll get good (Or bad, cough* Lair Cough), games you'll have to wait monthes for, that can possibly get delayed (MSG4, FF13, Etc)

PS3 still does have tremendious potiential, but currently, there's still no AAA title for the PS3. It might change at the end of 08 though.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 23, 2008)

The three main consoles available at the moment are all awesome!

Some consoles just suit different people and not others.


----------



## phoood (Feb 23, 2008)

I may have posted in here before, but I don't care.  New opinion.

The ps3 is looking better now that blu-ray is the winner.  There are rumors going about that ms will come out with a blu-ray player.  If it comes built in or not, we'll have to see.

The sad thing is, ms could of supported hd-dvd by actually including it in the system it self.  But I do realize then the 360 would cost a whole lot.
Did I forget that if they did support ANY high def format, rpg developers could create a game on one disk...


----------



## Moots (Feb 23, 2008)

I prefer my 360 it seems to have the best live service(even though its been a little off lately) and it has alot of good shooters, and hopefully over the next few months some decent RPGs. And will have another big year for shooters R6 vegas 2, gears of war 2 and who knows what else.

And you can't forget Xbox Live arcade games there are some classics there (Smash TV) and new games (Geometry wars obviously) 

The 360 is my current console of choice (GOW and COD 4 for the win)

THe wii is fun, but definitely only gets played at my place when theres 3-4 of us playing.

I expect the ps3 to have a big year, its roughly the same price as the 360 now, and with blu ray winning the format war I think it should be a good year.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > how many good games does xbox 360 have that are not FPS?
> ...



Most of those games aren't out, and Dead or Alive 5 wasn't even confirmed. 
Your being 1 sided.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> ...


Says the Sony fanboy that always screams the PS3 will get an enormous amount of AAA titles in the future..


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



I guess I´ll keep waiting for better games to come out, and maybe they even drop prices by then, the only games I´m interested right now are Banjo 3, MGS4, Ninja Gaiden 2 and God of War 3 (if they ever make it),  I don´t know why they don´t make games like Gears of War or Bioshock but in 3rd person (like zelda or ninja gaiden), I don´t really like playing games in 1st person,, in the mean time I´ll keep playing Mario Galaxy, SSBB, and wait for mario kart,, and maybe if they drop prices enough I´ll end up owning all 3 system like last gen...


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> ...


uhh

gears of war IS third person


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> ...


Gears is 3rd person, and you shouldnt bitch because there are enough third person games out.
Imo 1st person > 3d person


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 24, 2008)

Stop quoting urself, it all depends on people likenings, let this thread die, omg -.-'


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 24, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:


> Nocturno said:
> 
> 
> > Duke_Jay said:
> ...


I just don´t like games where I only see the hand and gun of the character..


----------



## martin88 (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> I just don´t like games where I only see the hand and gun of the character..


And isn't that first person shooter...?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ojsinnerz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nocturno @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> ...



It is confirmed, but Itagaki's working on 4 different projects at once..... Ninja Gaiden DS, Ninja gaiden 2, DOA:CC, and DOA 5. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_or_alive_5. 

There's a link on the Wiki page, about DOA 5 being announced, so you can't say that this article is made by a random person with too much time on their hands.

What about PS3 exclusives? Are there more than 5 of them, that are actually good? I only see 3. Rachet and Clank, Drake, and 
Warhawk. But none of them are still AAA. All the good PS3 games are coming out in the future.....


----------



## fischju (Feb 24, 2008)

1. The Orange Box 		96.114%
2. BioShock 		95.184%
3. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 	0	94.042%
4. The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 		93.952%
5. Gears of War 	93.766%
6. Halo 3 		93.313%
7. Rock Band 		92.949%
8. Guitar Hero II 		91.925%
9. Rez HD 		90.810%
10. Mass Effect 		90.756%
11. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 		90.529%
12. Call of Duty 2 		89.916%
13. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night 		89.783%
14. Forza Motorsport 2 		89.768%
15. Virtua Fighter 5 Online 		89.500%
16. Burnout Paradise 		89.010%
17. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 		89.000%
18. Project Gotham Racing 3 		88.668%
19. Burnout Revenge 		88.236%
20. Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords 		87.960%
21. The Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles 		87.610%
22. Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved 		87.607%
23. Skate 		86.708%
24. Project Gotham Racing 4 		86.265%
25. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock 		86.079%
26. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 		86.061%
27. Dead or Alive 4 		86.023%
28. Bomberman Live 		85.500%
29. Dead Rising 	X360 		85.172%
30. Fight Night Round 3 		85.044%
31. NHL 08 		85.019%
32. Viva Pinata 		84.988%
33. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent 		84.565%
34. NBA 2K7 		84.116%
35. NBA 2K8 		83.652%
36. Crackdown 		8.3	83.601%
37. F.E.A.R. 	83.542%
38. DiRT 		83.522%
39. Devil May Cry 4 	83.400%
40. Need for Speed Most Wanted 	83.229%
41. The Darkness 		83.226%
42. Pac-Man Championship Edition 		83.103%
43. Hitman: Blood Money 	82.976%
44. Catan 		82.852%
45. Call of Duty 3 	82.851%
46. NBA Street Homecourt 		82.708%
47. Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis 	82.671%
48. FIFA Soccer 08 	82.630%
49. Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 		82.517%
50. Condemned: Criminal Origins 		82.500%

The 360 has a couple good games.

The 360 has 50 games with a score greater than 82%, the PS3 has 22...hmm...


----------



## drock360 (Feb 24, 2008)

I play my Xbox 360 way more than my Wii, and I like it more.  But I voted Wii because it is so easily modded and can play on WiFi.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> 1. The Orange BoxÂ 	96.114%
> 2. BioShockÂ 	95.184%
> 3. Call of Duty 4: Modern WarfareÂ 0	94.042%
> 4. The Elder Scrolls IV: OblivionÂ 	93.952%
> ...




Yet, another fanboy ignores the fact that the 360 has been out twice as long as the PS3.


----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

Which doesn't change the fact that it has more good games.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Which doesn't change the fact that it has more good games.



But makes it an uneven comparison. Compare 1st Year of both consoles.


----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

I had the graphs for that, remember? The 360 won.







The 360's first year is better than the PS3s first and second.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> I had the graphs for that, remember? The 360 won.



No. Care to show me those graphs again?


----------



## martin88 (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Which doesn't change the fact that it has more good games.
> ...


Uneven or not, that's the comparison consumers make. They base their decision based on which console has more good games, not which console has more good games in its first year.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...



Either way, basing it on games with an 82% rating is strange. How about a 90% rating?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> I had the graphs for that, remember? The 360 won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really makes no sense. According to that, the PS3 is on top of the 360 for most of the time, So I fail to how the 360 had better games the 2nd year? Especially when the PS3 hasn't been out 2 years.


----------



## fischju (Feb 25, 2008)

I went to gamerankings, told it to give me the top 50 360 games. The 50 ended at 82.500%, might go further than that, dunno. Look up for graph.

The 360 has a great starting year because it's the first next-gen console. A crap load of projects that were for last-gen either went to both or just the 360, as well as the normal thirt party stuff (the dedicated devs release the good games, the first year)

On the PS3, you see the the lack of both of these, and has Sony sells Blu-Ray companies decide to dive in, giving it a high 2nd year as the 360 gets shovelware.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

PS3 is getting destroyed in this thread.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...



This isn't about the consumers.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

Xbox 360 [ 70 ]   [46.05%] 
PS3 [ 23 ]   [15.13%] 
Wii [ 58 ]   [38.16%] 

What a blow out.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Xbox 360 [ 70 ]Â  [46.05%]
> PS3 [ 23 ]Â  [15.13%]
> Wii [ 58 ]Â  [38.16%]
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

Worldwide Sales:

Wii: 22 Million
Xbox 360: 17 Million
PS3: 10 Million  (shipped not sold)

This poll seems to refelect the sales of each console....


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

Worldwide Sales:

Wii: 22 Million
Xbox 360: 17 Million
PS3: 10 Million  (shipped not sold)

This poll seems to refelect the sales of each console....


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 26, 2008)

Worldwide Sales:

Wii: 22 Million
Xbox 360: 17 Million
PS3: 10 Million  (shipped not sold)

This poll seems to refelect the sales of each console....well almost


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Worldwide Sales:
> 
> Wii: 22 Million
> Xbox 360: 17 Million
> ...



Link?
Triple Post FTL


----------



## Ice Cold (Feb 26, 2008)

I didn't know the Wii finally beat X Box...

Well, this is a Nintendo handheld forum.  I'm guessing most people here like their game console the most as well.

As for me, Wii is definitely the way to go.  They're my kind of games.  Very enjoyable and easy to pick up.  It's really cool and innovative as well.  I also tend to suck at the other system games, especially X Box ones.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 26, 2008)

"Which is better: Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii"

What am I answering?
If they are technically better or have better games?
If technically better then I'd have to answer PS3. And I'm going to have to answer to that in any way. It's features are just way above wii and xb360.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> "Which is better: Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii"
> 
> What am I answering?
> If they are technically better or have better games?
> If technically better then I'd have to answer PS3. And I'm going to have to answer to that in any way. It's features are just way above wii and xb360.


The Cell might be technically better, however the 360 has more features. And it has better games.

Also, 360 easier on developers.


----------



## fischju (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...



Typical Sony stance.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Typical Sony stance.



Typical Microsoft fanboy reply. It *isn't* about the consumers, why bring something in that is irrelevant?


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate the sony fan boys vs the 360 fanboys hatred 

ARGGZOORRZZZ MY CONSOLE OF CHOICE IS SUPERIORZZZZ! ITS NOT JUST PERSONAL OPINION!1!1!!!!!

Geez.

I like the 360 best, but the ps3 is gonna have a big year I think. and I will prolly pick one up.

The wii is fun but it only gets played when I have multiple friends over.


----------



## fischju (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Sony stance.
> ...



Like most Sony fanboys, you don't actually know what a _consumer_ is.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> ...



Alright, since you seem to _think_ you know, Care to explain?

Consumer is anybody who uses Any Product, It's still not about consumers.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say a consumer is anyone who uses a product. In a video game sense I would say its more of the buyers. 

I am a 360 consumer, my brother who borrows it when he visits however is not.


And even though I enjoy the PS3. anyone who owns more than 1 and is proud of it,  is not a consumer, they are a consumer whore. I equate owning multiples of the same console to owning a new ipod everytime a new one is released.

Broken consoles/ipods are obviously a different story, however if you need to buy a new ipod every three months because you keep breaking them, then you are clumsy/irresponsible.


----------



## fischju (Feb 27, 2008)

If you didn't know, the consumers are the ones who buy the product. I'll give you an example:

"Sony paying Warner to only support Blu-Ray was bad for _consumers_ because it is much more expensive than HD DVD and offers the same video quality and often less extras."


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 27, 2008)

When all my hardware got impounded or stolen the only thing I didn't rush out and replace was my PS3. Choosing which is "better" is a hard stance between the 360 and the Wii...I enjoy the graphics and games of the 360 however I enjoy the few unique games the Wii has to offer...  I ended up choosing Wii just cause I am playing more of it now...had you asked around RE5's release I would have chosen 360 probably.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

HAHAH ofcourse I had to mention Ipods, Ze is an apple fan boy too.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I wouldn't say a consumer is anyone who uses a product. In a video game sense I would say its more of the buyers.
> 
> I am a 360 consumer, my brother who borrows it when he visits however is not.
> 
> ...



Because I can afford 2 PS3's and you can't does not make me a consumer whore. It's for convenience. 40GB for Movies, 80GB for Games. Can't be bothered to keep moving my PS3 form bedroom to living room.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

It is not that I cannot afford 2 ps3's, it's that its not really a wise financial decision. 400+ taxes.....thats almost half a months rent.

Alas in true cult of Steve Jobs fashion(Where money rules all, and is all that matters besides maybe hating bill gates) you decided to attempt to insult me by implying I am not as financially comfortable as you.

Yeah mabe you have more money than I do, alot of people do. The thing is though, I will sleep soundly tonight despite that fact.  I manage everyday to balance work, a social life, being a full time single dad, and entertainment (gaming) and am quite proud  of how well I am doing regardless of how much I make.  

So enjoy spending your parent's money, or are you one of the thousands of teenagers I meet online who claim they have (Enter job) and make (enter 6 figure number here). Maybe one day you will have responsibilities, and see that spending over a grand on 2 ps3's is a luxury that many responsible, hard working, good people cannot afford. Good thing you aren't one of them eh?

Oh by the way, yeah it does make you a lazy consumer whore. You'd rather spend another what 500-600 for a second ps3 than move it out to another room?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> It is not that I cannot afford 2 ps3's, it's that its not really a wise financial decision. 400+ taxes.....thats almost half a months rent.
> 
> Alas in true cult of Steve Jobs fashion(Where money rules all, and is all that matters besides maybe hating bill gates) you decided to attempt to insult me by implying I am not as financially comfortable as you.
> 
> ...



The most expensive PS3 is $500 for one. The 2nd one was only $300 too.  And stop trying to act all innocent. You insulted me by calling me 1. A consumer whore. 2. An Apple Fanboy. and 3. A Lazy Consumer Whore. And sorry I didn't know you failed math because 500 + 300 = 800. Not 1,000. I am not gonna say I bought the PS3's, as I did not. One was a gift, the other my father bought. And I have yet to see your point. So far all you mention is ''lols you teh lazys because u spend teh moneyz on teh ps3s lolzors i teh cool becuz i gots a hard working jobs wit a familyz, stupid teenager lolzors''

And stop acting like your the only one who works hard. Who deserves the things they have.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that I cannot afford 2 ps3's, it's that its not really a wise financial decision. 400+ taxes.....thats almost half a months rent.
> ...



Yeah see here in canada the 40 gb runs 400 plus taxes......so you are looking at like 460-470 and the 80 gb runs well more than that.

Also I never said I was the only hard working person and you would have noticed that if you saw the part where I said "many responsible, hard working, good people cannot afford" See there, I used many, many is plural, I just did not include you in those many.

Yes I called you all of those things, the apple fanboy because it says so below your avatar. 

''lols you teh lazys because u spend teh moneyz on teh ps3s lolzors i teh cool becuz i gots a hard working jobs wit a familyz, stupid teenager lolzors'' And what the hell is this all about? I said you were lazy because it was too much of a hassle to move your ps3.  

"i teh cool becuz i gots a hard working jobs wit a familyz" Yes I am cool because I work hard and raise a family thank you.

One last thing. "I am not gonna say I bought the PS3's, as I did not. One was a gift, the other my father bought. And I have yet to see your point" You insulted me by saying I could not afford something and you could..........then you admint you didn't buy them? And you don't see my point? You didn't afford them, other people did. And you tried to use your possesions and the buying power to have them to insult me(you could afford them, I couldn't). You are indeed not only a lazy consumer whore, but a materialistic lazy consumer whore.

Thanks for coming out.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> ...



In the US the 40GB is also $400, It's called eBay lol.
Doesn't make it right.
And I said they were gifts, never say I couldn't afford them, because if I wanted I could. I bought my $600 HDTV. Just me. And I realize you said many, but you implied that you were the only one. No. You don't understand. You're trying to insult me because I have the privilege of having 2 PS3's, as if that makes me any less of a person than you. Thanks for having horrible grammar and spelling!

*Now, Enough. I'm stopping here. I refuse to have my Warning go up because of a fool.*


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 27, 2008)

no zewarrior you are the fools

and then ze was zombie


----------



## fischju (Feb 27, 2008)

I need to improve my ZeWarrior-annoying skills......


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor spelling and grammar? On a gaming board? Dear God no! How dare I!
What a joke. I love the petty insults. Of course my grammar and spelling on this board reflect that of my grammar and spelling in every day life, or at work(sarcasm). 

I'd also suggest that, unless your spelling and grammar are near perfect, you should refrain from insulting mine(Yours was just as poor, you started sentences with "and", you capped "Enough" and "Warning" in that last bit even though it wasn't needed. You used a apostrophe in PS3s even though it isn't able to posses anything.) 

"You're trying to insult me because I have the privilege of having 2 PS3's, as if that makes me any less of a person than you"

Again you missed the point. You insulted me based of my financial situation, you claimed you could afford it, and I could not. I could care less if you live in a mansion and own 90 ps3s. When you use your possesions to insult others you become a consumer whore. A person who owns things so they can show it off, or rub it in others faces.

I will also pull out of this little disagreement. Good night my dear materialistic, lazy, consumer whore of a board mate. Sleep well, remember to thank your parents, seriously. No one ever really appreciates what thier parents have done for them until they move out, try not to ask for anything when you do though.


----------



## fischju (Feb 27, 2008)

I slam him on grammar and spelling to annoy him, sorry if he now thinks that is what you do in an argument...


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

Slam away, he just shouldn't do it if his isn't much better.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2008)

Could I spam this thread too?
Playstation Portable owns the all those frikkin consoles yo!!!!


Now seriously, IMO, the PS3 is pure gold.


----------



## fischju (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Could I spam this thread too?
> Playstation Portable owns the all those frikkin consoles yo!!!!
> 
> 
> Now seriously, IMO, *the PS3 is pure gold.*




So that is why it costs so much....


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Could I spam this thread too?
> ...


And don't forget the weight!, when carrying it in my car I feel I can use the HOV2 lines (high occupancy vehicles 2 or more people).


----------



## directive0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Heh, good old internet shit storm.  Nothing gets settled, and no progress made.


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2008)

Here we go again... 

Look, heed the words of this man:



QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> I hate this stupid polls... Geez!
> 
> Honestly, I have all three, and I think they're all great!
> 
> ...



And please, spare me any "counterarguments".


----------



## Hitto (Feb 27, 2008)

There is only one greater fool than the fool, it is the wise man who attempts to correct the fool.

If you didn't understand this, being "the voice of reason" on an internet forum = phail.


----------



## Moots (Feb 27, 2008)

Off topic Hitto, I thought below your name it said MDK tournament winner and I marked out.

Then I realized it was Mar Kart.........


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 28, 2008)

I say Wii because I am a Fanboy. There I said it no need to attack me.


----------

